# Crusty 70 Fastback



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 17, 2018)

Picked up a cpmplete crusty 70 fastback


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Sep 17, 2018)

Not crusty - patinay. Nice. I need a 70. Hmmmmm.


----------



## OLDTIMER (Sep 18, 2018)

Nice project for the upcoming winter months....


----------



## Intense One (Sep 20, 2018)

If it works, ride it!  Good find, nevertheless!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 25, 2018)

Not a show piece by any means , but I've been messing with it over the last week pretty much with one arm ( elbow surgery 3 weeks ago ) was able to use pretty much everyyhing


----------

